# Nail Gun for crown molding and baseboards



## jhc2009 (Nov 9, 2009)

I want to replace the baseboards, casing and install crown molding in my house. What would you all recommend for a nail gun for this job? Don't want to spend a ton for it since it won't be used alot after this project.

Thanks!


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Rent one then, any 15 gauge finish gun will shoot from 1-1/2" to 2-1/2" and do the job, as long as you have the hose and compressor to make it work.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Apr 13, 2010)

All my nail guns are old-fashioned Porter-Cable air guns, but I really like them. Simple, reliable, easy to clean and repair. The FN250C is a great finish nailer.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I prefer a 16 gauge nailer because of the smaller holes it leaves. I use 2 1/2" nails for installing doors, and 2" for base and the outer edge of casing. For the inner edge of casing I prefer to use an 18 gauge nailer since it has a better chance of not cracking the wood. I have a hitachi gun that I have been abusing, errr I mean using for the past 20 years and the only part I have ever had to replace was the o ring in the trigger.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

I use a Porter Cable angle magazine 2 1/2" nail for base. I only stock 1.5 and 2.5 inch nails for this nailer.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

18g brad nailers are fine for smaller, thin and static materials, but I've had too many 18g brads pop away and pull through casing on windows and doors. The brad is thin and the head is small enough to be overcome by dynamic forces. 
Hot, cold, open, close, wind, rain, slamming, settling, etc, all work against the brad.


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

If I could only have one finish gun, it would be a 16g. Any smaller, and I would make sure to use an adhesive as well. 

I generally use a 15g angled gun for exterior applications. Occasionally, I will use it for large crown.

A 16g Bostitch is my general purpose trim gun. I also have a 18v DeWalt that uses the same fasteners, which I use for punch list work and very small jobs. 

I have a couple of 18g guns that get used for various tasks. Works great for base and shoe mold, but I don't really trust it for crown or other applications with tension.


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a 15 GA finish nailer. The nails are a little large in size. If I had to do it over, I would get 16 GA. Also I like the angled gun, they seem to fit into more tight corners


----------

